# "Java Datei" Cannot be resolved to a variable



## MiguelDeg (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

Ich versteh einfach nicht wieso hier ein Fehler ist.
Ich habe in der Datei "ChipsFoodComponents.Java" ein FoodComponent erstellt, und will diesen jetzt in der Datei "PotatoChips.Java" verknüpfen, weiß aber nicht warum ich einen Fehler bekomme.
Bitte Hilfe.


----------



## mrBrown (13. Mai 2021)

Code und Fehlermeldungen bitte als Text in Code-Tags ([code=java]//...dein Code[/code]) posten, und nicht als Screenshot.


----------



## Neumi5694 (20. Mai 2021)

nvm, das mit dem Package war Unsinn.
Auf jeden Fall aber findet er die Klasse nicht.
Es mag sich hier auch einfach nur um einen Fehler im Cache der IDE handeln, kompilier mal per Kommandozeile.


----------

